# not a 2 cycle person need help with Homelite



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i mostly work on 4 stroke motors but i have this homelite that belongs to dad that i would like to fix

this is a homelite 25cc 4hcps.0254ah ut20042a 7-04

that is all the numbers that i find on the engine

if there are other please tell me where to find them

i have checked it does have fire at the plug

and the primer does fill with gas mix

i have taken off the muffler and it didn't help

if you have and suggestions please post them and i will try it

this piece of equipment is now extra(dad replaced it)


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Do a compression test, 2-stroke engines need at least 90psi of compression to run. If compression tests good, spray some carb cleaner down the opening of the carb and see if the engine will fire off that. If it does then you know you have a fuel problem.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Pull plug and if you can look down the hole, look at cylinder for scoreing marks. If it looks good, then check for compression and like justin3 said, it needs to be above 90 psi.

Even though you checked for spark, try a new plug. Plug may be bad under compression. 

Again like justin3 stated, spray some carb cleaner in the thoat of carb and see if it will start. If it does then its not fresh gas in tank, I would dump it all out. Remix so you know what it is mixed at.

If it still wont start then you may need to go as far as rebuilding the carb.


----------

